# The Shield: New season



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

New season of The Shield starts on Tueday, April 3. The new episodes are not in the guide yet but should be appearing soon.

Check you season pass.

With the Barn grieving over the loss of one of their own, Vic quest to find his friends' killer puts him in the crosshairs of Kavanaugh. Things don't seem to go smoothly for Claudette as she attempt to get settled into her new role as Captain. Ronnie and Vic begin to worry about Shane's unusual behavior. Meanwhile, Dutch and Billings investigate a mass murder in San Marcos.


----------



## Paul E (Jul 9, 2002)

Excellent! Thanks for the info. :up:


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

New episodes are showing up in the program guide now. So, you can check your season passes.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Woohoo setup and waiting!


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Malcontent said:


> New episodes are showing up in the program guide now. So, you can check your season passes.


For some reason my SP isn't seeing them yet.

I look at "view upcoming episodes" and all it shows are the ones on Spike and a local channels syndicated ones.

I go to FX on 4/3 and there it is.

I'll give it a couple days before I delete and re-add the SP.

phox


----------



## ggekko12 (Mar 12, 2007)

I am having some program guide problems and can't figure out whether The Shield new season is not showing up for that reason, or the same reason mulder mentioned. I checked as recently as this morning 3/28 and there is nothing listed. By the way, is this the last season of The Shield? Anyone know?


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Are you cable, directv or dish.

I know DirecTV has, in the past, changed the name of FX killing some Season Passes.
Cable may have changed the channel number.

Try reordering the Season Pass and see if that finds it.

Mine found it after moving the Shield SP up one forcing a redo of the database.


phox


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

FYI My season pass was broken. The new episodes weren't linked to it at all, so I had to go in create a new SP. 

Good thing this thread reminded me that there would be new episodes soon. I'd have hated to miss the start of the season.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

My problem is that, after getting an S3, I had to redo all my SPs, and I inadvertantly set the Shield SP for Spike and not FX. Glad I caught it in time!


----------



## ggekko12 (Mar 12, 2007)

Both my problems solved. I guess my guide was still updating when I re-did my guided set-up and the show just hadn't updated. The Shield is now ready to go on Tuesday night. Can't wait. Yes, I have DirecTV and I had the same SP issue previously.


----------



## Meathead (Feb 19, 2002)

Yeah, I got hosed on the DirecTV name/channel change for FX last year. Missed the first episode of the season. Luckily, FX re-runs the Shield as often as HBO re-runs...well, everything.

I checked my Season Pass for the Shield last night & it has picked it up with no problem.

Now I can look forward to


Spoiler



Vic finding out that Shane killed Lem & watching Vic slowly torturing Shane until he is dead.


----------



## zvonar (Jun 30, 2002)

My Series 1 Tivo says that there is an episode at at 9pm for 1 hour and 9 minutes and one at 10:09pm for one hour and 9 minutes? What does yours say?


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

That's right. They show the episode again immediately after.


----------



## ggekko12 (Mar 12, 2007)

Shane still not dead


----------

